# How to kill 11 million people by Andy Andrews



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Short read that answers one a question I have always wondered. Why did the Jewish and Polish people not fight back when loaded on the trains? Because they were being told it was to protect them and for their own good. The government lied to them the way we are being lied to. Think about it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They were trapped, and the Nazis laid that out very well; some of the Jews fought, but the rest probably had a sense of doom. They were inside of a living nightmare, which incrementally tightened the screws. The Nazis must have feared a mass revolt, because they always told the people, that all would be well. 

The people wanted to believe that, plus they didn’t have anything to fight with. Hitler and Himmler had it planned out too well. And using mind games like telling them they were going to a good place worked.

I don’t know why they complied , except that the Nazis had an iron grip on them . And they developed a sense of hopelessness and dread and capitulation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That'll never happen to US! We're 'Merican's by gawd!

...............Now shut up, put your masks on and take this shot...its for your own good!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds kind of familiar, doesn't ? Reminds me of what the democrats are up to.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Who was it that coined the phrase “History repeats itself”.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Take your vaccine, it's for the best. The death count is climbing for that also, alone with the "accidental" release of the virus, and we all just put the mask on and stand in line.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

To many of these posted.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)




----------

